# Great collection of articles on handplanes



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://blog.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/CategoryView,category,Handplanes.aspx

and some images to go with them:

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...q=handplanes&aq=f&aqi=g-sx1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
 bill


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for that site I have a pretty nice collection that sit on a shelf that runs the whole perimeter of my office at ceiling height. My father has a beautiful collection some of the first Stanleys including the molding plane with all the seperate pieces in its original box. He kids me and says when I go you will have one hell of a collection. I wish that day will never come


----------



## kaybee (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice video, always looking for tutorials on DIY, keep them comming.

Thanks Ant


----------

